# Need Outline- Bahnsen Revelation mp3's??



## mtnmanofGod (Oct 30, 2022)

Greetings gentleman. I just got to the section of Bahnsen's Revelation study where he begins referring to his outline. Please let me know if anyone has heard of someone who preserved this reference document?! Of course if it is not preserved, that is exactly the way it is meant to be but if it is, I most certainly would like to have access to what sounds like a very insightful and helpful reference document complementary to his most excellent study on Revelation. It is such a pleasure to have that empathy of spiritual insight with a good teacher by the grace that accompanies the indwelling. I look forward to hearing your response either way and any further recommendations you can give me regarding his other material that is targeted on books of scripture directly. 

Thanks so much for your time and insights. It has been such a blessing to begin exploring the Puritan board as I am relatively new. What a precious opportunity to be sharpened amongst the Royal Eternal Family's brotherhood. As Paul would convey and with a heart of gratitude, Grace and peace to you.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 30, 2022)

I’m an intern with The Bahnsen Institute. We have this outline. Let me contact the board and get it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mtnmanofGod (Oct 30, 2022)

Taylor, I hope you know what this means to me brother. I've gone through Joe Morecraft's wonderful and insightful scriptural journey through revelation in his MP3 series and I know Greg's work is going to be filled with just as many keen and Spirit guided insights into this essential, edifying and Victorious section of God's Word. 

When he started to utilize the outline at the outset of the chapter 4 MP3, I could tell that what he was doing really clarified the structural integrity of the symbology utilized from the Old and New Testament throughout this unique book of John's Holy Spirit/Christ/angelic intermediary disseminated works. 

I am sending you my email address by message brother and again, my gratitude is so very great.


----------

